# best chest building exersise



## bigden

*best chest development exersise*​
bench press59848.74%d-bell flyes1078.72%cable cross342.77%dips786.36%d-bell press41033.41%


----------



## bigden

what are your guys opinions on the best excersise fo overall chest building


----------



## Hp-20

bb bench for strength, db press for size and definition + stabilizers


----------



## Five-O

weighted dips, and heavy flat bench.


----------



## tempbrit

Bench Press - You can move more weight. However, I try to avoid as it kills my elbows. Try to stick to dumbells. However, for pure mass, I think Bench Press is tough to beat.


----------



## bigden

ye i have a similar problem but more hurts my wrists sometimes left elbow


----------



## Five-O

bigden said:


> ye i have a similar problem but more hurts my wrists sometimes left elbow


Buy some wrist straps for your heavy sets,a good chest start with big benching, you don't see many powerlifters without thick dense chest tissue.

Prolly best to alternate between benching and DB work aswell so you keep the strength similar.


----------



## Bulldozer

Bench press is best for most people, but it depends on body mechanics IMHO. Some people do better on dips.


----------



## Guest

Incline barbell press.


----------



## pauly7582

Bench press personally, I've never had any problems going as heavy as singles but know lots of others who have.


----------



## jjb1

incline dumbbell seems best for muscularity but for strength and over all mass flat bench


----------



## Kezz

i alwaysw found flat bench crap for chest, i prefer incline flys and incline press for chest


----------



## stow

Incline flys or db presses.

Followed by a good pec dec for the squeeze!

I have always struggled to get benching actually into the chest. Shoulders always seem to take over.


----------



## bigden

ye stow my mate has the same problem he never gets a decent chest workout of bench he always complains his shoulders feel alot more worked not his chest and his form is good, same as mine. i like bench myself but i duno maybe time for a change coz my chest just aint growin lol mite try weighted dips for awhile dunno


----------



## imworkingonit

im a fair beginner at weight training, but i noticed that when I bench if I dont go with a wide grip i dont feel it in my chest. I try to get my hands quite wide, which seems to change the emphasis from delts to pecs.


----------



## Five-O

bigden said:


> ye stow my mate has the same problem he never gets a decent chest workout of bench he always complains his shoulders feel alot more worked not his chest and his form is good, same as mine. i like bench myself but i duno maybe time for a change coz my chest just aint growin lol mite try weighted dips for awhile dunno


Mate you need to try and alter your grip width then, and then you need to lower the poundages until you can do extremly strict reps in a nice controlled manner 3 to lower and 3 to lift/push, if you can do this then your chest will grow, I remember you saying you haven't been training that long, a good solid foundation is very beneficial when you first start out.

Flat Barbell bench 3 sets

Incline Dumbell or Bench 3 sets

Weighted dips 3 sets

Dumbell pullovers 3 sets.


----------



## bigden

Five-O said:


> Mate you need to try and alter your grip width then, and then you need to lower the poundages until you can do extremly strict reps in a nice controlled manner 3 to lower and 3 to lift/push, if you can do this then your chest will grow, I remember you saying you haven't been training that long, a good solid foundation is very beneficial when you first start out.
> 
> Flat Barbell bench 3 sets
> 
> Incline Dumbell or Bench 3 sets
> 
> Weighted dips 3 sets
> 
> Dumbell pullovers 3 sets.


ye av only been training for around 2 year so im still relatively new to the game and thanks al tell him to do that then with his benching since wev got it tomorow lol and also is those excersises all in the 1 session or are they just examples of decent excersises?


----------



## Five-O

bigden said:


> ye av only been training for around 2 year so im still relatively new to the game and thanks al tell him to do that then with his benching since wev got it tomorow lol and also is those excersises all in the 1 session or are they just examples of decent excersises?


yes mate, pullovers are underated IMO, I like to do just 3 exercise mate tbh at the very most, just mix em up every week to your liking


----------



## bigden

orite cheers five-0 al try them and mix em up everyweek or every 2 week


----------



## chrisj22

Incline DB's for me. I have a knackered rotator cuff so flat benching is a no-no.

I seem to have built a better chest by doing incline presses though, but that's just me.


----------



## Bulldozer

Five-O said:


> yes mate, pullovers are underated IMO, I like to do just 3 exercise mate tbh at the very most, just mix em up every week to your liking


Hey jimmy, do you do pullovers as a mass builder or as a breathing movement in an attempt to expand the rib cage?


----------



## Five-O

Bulldozer said:


> Hey jimmy, do you do pullovers as a mass builder or as a breathing movement in an attempt to expand the rib cage?


Bit of both mate, I really like doing the exercise, I know it can target the upper back aswell if done wrongly.

I first tried them after seeing how Arnold trained his chest.

Never see ppl doing em thesedays.


----------



## Bulldozer

Five-O said:


> Bit of both mate, I really like doing the exercise, I know it can target the upper back aswell if done wrongly.
> 
> I first tried them after seeing how Arnold trained his chest.
> 
> Never see ppl doing em thesedays.


I do pullovers bud  

Breathing ones after squats. Old school


----------



## Jay Walker

Although I find them the hardest, dumbell press work great for me.


----------



## paulo

do flat bench-slowish then 3x8dips with 20k belt and 3 pullovers with 50k dbell-superb ex totally finishes chest off and builds triceps


----------



## mickus

Incline DBs great for me and increase my strenght rather rapidly plus I cant do flat bench with bar these days due to my rotator cuffs causing me greef....


----------



## bigden

ye a did chest n tri's t'other day i told me mate to do the slowish bench like u sed jimmy and he sed it felt alot better he actually got a chest pump for the 1st time on bench so he was pleased i did weighted dips, incline d'bells and some heavy pullovers and i gotta say it was f8cking hard but it was imense lol great day for chest thanks alot man


----------



## Bulldozer

bigden said:


> ye a did chest n tri's t'other day i told me mate to do the slowish bench like u sed jimmy and he sed it felt alot better he actually got a chest pump for the 1st time on bench so he was pleased i did weighted dips, incline d'bells and some heavy pullovers and i gotta say it was f8cking hard but it was imense lol great day for chest thanks alot man


Just remember a pump is no indication of growth dude


----------



## Glyneth

In my opinion bench press but for mass as well as good definition dumb bell flys are close 2nd place.


----------



## MXMAD

I like to bench press for my chest.

I also find chest flys work for me to.


----------



## Spangle1187

Pre=exhaust with flys and then flat bench


----------



## Five-O

bigden said:


> ye a did chest n tri's t'other day i told me mate to do the slowish bench like u sed jimmy and he sed it felt alot better he actually got a chest pump for the 1st time on bench so he was pleased i did weighted dips, incline d'bells and some heavy pullovers and i gotta say it was f8cking hard but it was imense lol great day for chest thanks alot man


Nice one mate, theyll really bring the serratus out under your pecs aswell if you keep at em, just remember to breathe right when doing em, I think you'll see a few changes in a few weeks, then you can start to mix em up again to keep progressing.


----------



## paulo

45-50k pullovers-kills my triceps,and good for serratus


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

TBH i would say a good combo of all different ones would be best as you can imagine but if i had to pick out of all these i would probably the dumbbell flies if done properly as these are so under-rated and even Arnold said these are defo what helped him develop his massive chest that he had!


----------



## ARNIE

i like flyes and bench, after doing flyes i feel my chest has been worked quite thoroughly and the pump always seems greater after this exerscise than with bench so id go with the flyes,although all the exerscises together will create a good overall chest.


----------



## LiverSupport

I get the greatest pump from dumbell flys, and weighted dips


----------



## iamfeeb

A combination of bench press, incline bench, and decline dumbell press - that works for me, not necessarily everyone else.


----------



## joepeeps

I've been doing dumbell incline recently and notice my chest seems to look really big and pumped after three or four sets..more even than after bench tho bench makes me stronger overall.


----------



## Spartan301

For weighted dips is the technique a really wide grip and leaning forward? or the narrower grip?


----------



## Five-O

Spartan301 said:


> For weighted dips is the technique a really wide grip and leaning forward? or the narrower grip?


It hits em with a wide grip with a slight lean forward mate.

For tri's keep em narrower.


----------



## Spartan301

Thanks mate


----------



## drhighintensity

pressing.. without a doubt


----------



## Spartan301

My chest has always been lagging behind my other bodyparts especially shoulders.

Wide grip bench press just didnt seem to work. But applied some of the info on here about slow benching and last night was a completely different workout!

I must have been doing a 1 up 1 down count on my pressing because 3 up 3 down was really tough and had to lower the poundage a fair amount. I think genetically my chest is behind anyway. But poor form must have exaggerrated it.

Thanks gents.


----------



## MXD

If you want a big chest do not flat bench it is ****e!

DO Incline bench and heavy dips that is it.


----------



## patata

Bench press and dumbell press works for me :bounce:


----------



## volatileacid

Bulldozer said:


> Just remember a pump is no indication of growth dude


...if a particular muscle is pumped, it means you've worked it well (to a certain extent)... and if you've done that, then over time and continued effort, that muscle will get stronger/bigger. So, sorry, what is the point you're trying to make!!!?


----------



## Nine Pack

volatileacid said:


> ...if a particular muscle is pumped, it means you've worked it well (to a certain extent)... and if you've done that, then over time and continued effort, that muscle will get stronger/bigger. So, sorry, what is the point you're trying to make!!!?


I get a pump in my legs from cardio. Does it make them grow? No.

A pump is merely more blood entering the muscle than can leave it at the same time, nothing else. It is a satisfying feeling, but no indication that growth is going to occur. The training stimulus needs to be conducive to growth, and not just geared towards the transient feeling you get whilst in the gym. I'm not saying that a pump means you won't grow, but it is by no means a sole indication that you have done things right & will grow.


----------



## DEJ

Nine Pack said:


> I get a pump in my legs from cardio. Does it make them grow? No.
> 
> A pump is merely more blood entering the muscle than can leave it at the same time, nothing else. It is a satisfying feeling, but no indication that growth is going to occur. The training stimulus needs to be conducive to growth, and not just geared towards the transient feeling you get whilst in the gym. I'm not saying that a pump means you won't grow, but it is by no means a sole indication that you have done things right & will grow.


Good post! Also i chose dips because the really help me bring up my lower chest, think they're great.


----------



## takeone

Five-O said:


> yes mate, pullovers are underated IMO, I like to do just 3 exercise mate tbh at the very most, just mix em up every week to your liking


hey five o,ive been doing pullovers on back day,

do you think i should do them on chest day when i also do biceps & triceps

on this day?

i know the following day my triceps ache like hell so perhaps it would be better done on chest day(when triceps are also done)

what do you think?


----------



## Five-O

takeone said:


> hey five o,ive been doing pullovers on back day,
> 
> do you think i should do them on chest day when i also do biceps & triceps
> 
> on this day?
> 
> i know the following day my triceps ache like hell so perhaps it would be better done on chest day(when triceps are also done)
> 
> what do you think?


well there was a little discussion over this, they can hit the back more if the arms are bent IMO but keep them straighter and its more of a chest exercise.

Ive always done them on chest day and consider them a chest exercise, altho.....they can hit the upper back nicely.

I do them laying across a bench too, not laid like one would to bench press.


----------



## takeone

thanks for reply five o,

i think ill try them on chest/triceps day then.

do you get alot of feeling in your triceps the following day like me five o or do you think my technique is slightly wrong?


----------



## nathanlowe

Bench press


----------



## Big-T-

Bench-press is the main one I admit but I voted DB the sole reason being you get a better stretch and you can change the way in which you bring the DB together and I feel you get more of a squeeze when doing so,compared to Bench-press which I dont find the same in my chest...


----------



## Cookie

I like press ups, great pump and chest grows nicely for what I need/want


----------



## Five-O

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I like press ups, great pump and chest grows nicely for what I need/want


Ever tried press up bars OSC? They give an even better workout, altohugh saying that, two bricks would do the job tbh, just lets you get a better stretch at the bottom.


----------



## jay-cumbria

when my dad bought me a secondhand set of weider weights and a bench, aged about 15, all i started doing every night was b/b benchpress, and as a result my chest is definatly my stongest point, for a while too strong! but the rest of me has caught up eventually...!


----------



## Cookie

Five-O said:


> Ever tried press up bars OSC? They give an even better workout, altohugh saying that, two bricks would do the job tbh, just lets you get a better stretch at the bottom.


Not used the bars but have used bricks like you mentioned, also kettlebells aswell


----------



## Five-O

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Not used the bars but have used bricks like you mentioned, also kettlebells aswell


Keep meaning to buy some kettleballs to add some variety to my training in MMA, they do seem good.


----------



## Cookie

Five-O said:


> Keep meaning to buy some kettleballs to add some variety to my training in MMA, they do seem good.


Excellent tools to have around, and are a bitch to train with in a good way..lol...


----------



## martzee

incline d/b press and pullovers are the best excercises and also weighted strict dips are also excellent chest builders.


----------



## MXD

for sure the only things you need too build a big chest is incline press and weighted dips.

also excellent physique martzee


----------



## Five-O

MXD said:


> for sure the only things you need too build a big chest is incline press and weighted dips.
> 
> also excellent physique martzee


Well altho powerlifters add in inclines as a supporting exercise you can't say they don't have thick dense chests from doing heavy flat benching, it should be the core of a chest workout IMO.

I have a thick upper chest from doing those.


----------



## shauno

dont think there is one answer.

At the moment i think its important for me to have a decent flat barbell bench.

incline pressing really is good for chest IMO

I also acknowledge dips as a good exercise but they arent the most comfortable for me.

I think in the earleir stages of bodybuilding its important to get a good flat bench as a foundation then focus more on incline bench movements.

ive never rigidly done fly's and dont do pullovers but i cant see myself going balls out on pullovers like i will on the bench


----------



## LiNk

this might help, it's a study of the percentage of fibres used when performing an exercise:

Chest

* Decline dumbbell bench press - 93%

* Incline dumbbell press - 91%

* Decline bench press - 89%

* Flat dumbbell bench press - 87%

* Flat barbell bench press - 85%

The flat barbell bench press, an exercise that is done by many beginners, is one of the least effective exercises. With chest, we can see that dumbbells are far superior to barbells.


----------



## Nine Pack

LiNk said:


> this might help, it's a study of the percentage of fibres used when performing an exercise:
> 
> Chest
> 
> * Decline dumbbell bench press - 93%
> 
> * Incline dumbbell press - 91%
> 
> * Decline bench press - 89%
> 
> * Flat dumbbell bench press - 87%
> 
> * Flat barbell bench press - 85%
> 
> The flat barbell bench press, an exercise that is done by many beginners, is one of the least effective exercises. With chest, we can see that dumbbells are far superior to barbells.


Interesting. Can you tell me which study was that from? This corroborates what I have been saying for years. I'm a big believer in incline & decline dumb bell work. The flat bench has no greater potential for chest building, but far more risk of injury so I can't understand why the heck it's so popular. For ages I've been explaining to people on here why flat benching is not the best way to go for muscular development due to the increased risk. I've seen countless guys over the years with massive potential fall by the wayside in their early days of training due to shoulder injuries caused by flat benching. What a waste.

If flat benching offered expenentially more benefit for growth then fine, maybe the risk is worth taking, but it doesn't so why bother. My chest has gotten very thick (thicker than most) & I have never done flat bench. IMO, only if it's required for competition (i.e. powerlifting events) should it be used as part of your regular regime. If you only want to build muscle then stay the heck away from the damn thing.


----------



## LiNk

the study was taken from ukiron who probably took it from somewhere else

this is what it says at the top of the study

Most Efficient Exercises (EMG Testing)

Well, thanks to EMG (Electromyography), we can now determine the best exercises for each muscle group. An EMG is a device that is used for measuring extremely small amounts of electricity generated by muscles below the surface of the skin. Let me explain how EMG works so you can get a better idea.

Two collectors called electrodes are placed on the surface of the skin above the muscle being tested. A computer determines the underlying electrical difference. These differences may indicate excessive muscle tension. For our purposes, the differences will also determine the percent of muscle fibers being stressed.

btw NINEPACK can you have a look at my routine posted in this session?

i need some good advice on it before i start


----------



## LiNk

btw for the complete study just email me

[email protected]


----------



## tryin-nate

incline bench after flat, and incline db flyes after that 3x8-12


----------



## toxo

deep dips and flat bench for me although inclines dumbells have worked best to bring up my lagging upper pecs. i have never really got alot from fly or pullover movements.


----------



## paulo

serious strength training book by tampa l bomba (think thats the name),is good has all these electrode type results for % muscle stimulation.preacher best for biceps 90 odd % barbell curl 70 odd %


----------



## GSleigh

I dont think there is 1 exercise you can say contributes to it all.

Surely a build up of several exercises hitting the chests several different muscle points is what builds a strong, wide good chest?

I always try to include some form of:

Fat press

Decline press

incline press

Pec fly or cross

However i try to spice up what eqipment i use to do each type from benches and dumbells to smith machine to fixed machines. This makes sure i am always trying to hit the chest hard and with intensity 

I do love the feeling the cable cross gives though. Real burn in the right place!


----------



## lostweekend

For me, incline DB press shades weighted dips into 2nd place. I still tend to flat BB bench a lot simply cos I can't give it up!


----------



## Captain Hero

LiNk said:


> this might help, it's a study of the percentage of fibres used when performing an exercise:
> 
> Chest
> 
> * Decline dumbbell bench press - 93%
> 
> * Incline dumbbell press - 91%
> 
> * Decline bench press - 89%
> 
> * Flat dumbbell bench press - 87%
> 
> * Flat barbell bench press - 85%
> 
> The flat barbell bench press, an exercise that is done by many beginners, is one of the least effective exercises. With chest, we can see that dumbbells are far superior to barbells.


Interesting post


----------



## Tall

Interesting - googled it and got this from a German site:



> *Max motor-unit activation*
> 
> Exercise | % Fibres Utilised
> 
> Pectoralis major*:*
> ​
> 
> Decline dumbbell bench press - 93
> 
> Decline bench press (Olympic bar) - 89
> 
> Push-ups between benches - 88
> 
> Flat dumbbell bench press - 87
> 
> Flat bench press (Olympic bar) - 85
> 
> Flat dumbbell flys - 84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pectoralis minor:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incline dumbbell bench press - 91
> 
> Incline bench press (Olympic bar) - 85
> 
> Incline dumbbell flys - 83
> 
> Incline bench press (Smith machine) - 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medial deltoids:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incline dumbbell side laterals - 66
> 
> Standing dumbbell side laterals - 63
> 
> Seated dumbbell side laterals - 62
> 
> Cable side laterals - 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posterior deltoids:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing dumbbell bent laterals - 85
> 
> Seated dumbbell bent laterals - 83
> 
> Standing cable bent laterals - 77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anterior deltoids:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seated front dumbbell press - 79
> 
> Standing front dumbbell raises - 73
> 
> Seated front barbell press - 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biceps:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biceps preacher curls (Olympic bar) - 90
> 
> Incline seated dumbbell curls (alternate) - 88
> 
> Standing biceps curls (Olympic bar/narrow grip) - 86
> 
> Standing dumbbell curls (alternate) - 84
> 
> Concentration dumbbell curls - 80
> 
> Standing biceps curls (Olympic bar/wide grip) - 63
> 
> Standing E-Z biceps curls (wide grip) - 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Triceps:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decline triceps extensions (Olympic bar) - 92
> 
> Triceps pressdowns (angled bar) - 90
> 
> Triceps dip between benches - 87
> 
> One-arm cable triceps extensions (reverse grip) - 85
> 
> Overhead rope triceps extensions - 84
> 
> Seated one-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (neutral grip) - 82
> 
> Close-grip bench press (Olympic bar) - 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latissimus dorsi:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent-over barbell rows - 93
> 
> One-arm dumbbell rows - 91
> 
> T-bar rows - 89
> 
> Lat pulldowns to the front - 86
> 
> Seated pulley rows - 83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quadriceps:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squats (parallel depth, shoulder-width stance) - 88
> 
> Seated leg extensions (toes straight) - 86
> 
> Hack Squats (90 degree angle, shoulder-width stance) - 78
> 
> Leg press (110 degree angle) - 76
> 
> Smith machine squats (90 degree angle, shoulder-width stance) - 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamstrings:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seated leg curls - 88
> 
> Standing leg curls - 79
> 
> Lying leg curls - 70
> 
> Stiff Legged Deadlifts - 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Calves:*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey calf raises - 80
> 
> Standing one-leg calf raises - 79
> 
> Standing two-leg calf raises - 68
> 
> Seated calf raises - 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> References:
> 
> 1. DeLuca, Fj., R.S. LeFever, M.P. McCue, and A.P. Xenakis. (1982), "Behavior of human motor units in different muscles during lineally varying contractions" Journal Physiology (Lond), 329:113-128.
> 
> 2. Kobayashi Matsui, H. (1983), "Analysis of myoelectric signals during dynamic and isometric contraction." Electromyog Clin Neurophysiol, 26, 147-160.
> 
> 3. Melo, G.L. and E. Cafarelli. (1994-95), Exercise Physiology Laboratory Manual, 25.
> 
> 4. Moritani, T. and H.A. deVries. (1987), "Re-examination of the relationship between the surface integrated electromyogram (IEMG) and force of isometric contraction." American Journal of Physiological Medicine, 57:263-277.
> 
> 5. Moritani, T., M. Muro, and A. Nagata. (1986), "Intramuscular and surface electromyogram changes during muscle fatigue." Journal of Applied Physiology, 60:1179-1185.
> 
> Interesting points:
> 
> Compounds appear to be not always better. I've just started adding Ham Curls into the mix - I normally do SLDL, but I've knackered by shoulder - and I'm certainly feeling it more, this appears to be corroberated by the above.
> 
> It rates Leg Extensions over Leg Press - never in a month of sundays would I have immagined that. Fair play. I've had these in for a while - as v.high rep work on Cookie's recommendation.
> 
> Decline DB Press - I would have never guessed these worked the Pec. major as much, I thought they would have smashed the front delt to bits...
> 
> Seated Front DB Press is better than standing...? Again - I'm shocked.
> 
> Preacher Curls as a mass builder? Nytol has been saying that for ages, but Bro-Telligence across the internet boards would disagree. Very interesting.
> 
> Decline Tricep Extension - I'm assuming this is Decline Skullcrushers? I like Skulls I must admit.
> 
> Very interesting.
> ​


----------



## bigden

that certainly is quite an interesting find Tall


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> Interesting - googled it and got this from a German site:
> 
> Interesting points:
> 
> Compounds appear to be not always better. I've just started adding Ham Curls into the mix - I normally do SLDL, but I've knackered by shoulder - and I'm certainly feeling it more, this appears to be corroberated by the above.
> 
> It rates Leg Extensions over Leg Press - never in a month of sundays would I have immagined that. Fair play. I've had these in for a while - as v.high rep work on Cookie's recommendation.
> 
> Decline DB Press - I would have never guessed these worked the Pec. major as much, I thought they would have smashed the front delt to bits...
> 
> Seated Front DB Press is better than standing...? Again - I'm shocked.
> 
> Preacher Curls as a mass builder? Nytol has been saying that for ages, but Bro-Telligence across the internet boards would disagree. Very interesting.
> 
> Decline Tricep Extension - I'm assuming this is Decline Skullcrushers? I like Skulls I must admit.
> 
> Very interesting.


Indeed, I always feel Squats activating my muscles more than Leg press, I just dont like the way the bar sits, gives me pains  due to bar placing most likely

Interesting reading! I never felt that benching did much for me really, other than giving me pains in my delts...


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> Indeed, I always feel Squats activating my muscles more than Leg press, I just dont like the way the bar sits, gives me pains  due to bar placing most likely
> 
> Interesting reading! I never felt that benching did much for me really, other than giving me pains in my delts...


I found it became easier when deadlifts built my traps up


----------



## notorious1990

for best overall chest deveploment..my personal opinion would be flat barbell bench press.

Ben


----------



## MXD

Mine would be gironda dips and max30 deg incline db press


----------



## BcfcChris

Incline DB Press or Dips


----------



## crazycal1

bench press and dips for me too.

leg curls may be worked more but its that all over effect SLDL have that makes them superior i guess.

guessing the ultimate answer is going to involve 2 exercises.


----------



## Lost Soul

The best exercises for anything are the ones which are most effective for you

going heavy on bench for reps that dont support optimum growth is never going to be as effective as the correct rep range, the correct load with more controlled form and recruitment of the target muscle group. You can actually render the oecs about the 3rd of 4th most recruited muscle when benching

Does that make bench the best chest exercise? no it doesnt yet if you pick a rep range to promote hypertrophy a hand position to suit, a stable position on the bench and perfrom clean reps to recruit the chest then you win

same with many other movements, lat pull down being another, squats being yet another


----------



## carly

bigden said:


> what are your guys opinions on the best excersise fo overall chest building


implants!! haha sorry had to say it!! ok carry on ;-))

bench press!! xx its chest day for me so i'll put a few reps out for you sweeti !! haha


----------



## hertderg

MXD said:


> Mine would be gironda dips and max30 deg incline db press


I tried these today and f**k me they are hard to do, felt good though but if I'm to carry on doing them I'll need to work on form before I think about adding weight.


----------



## MXD

hertderg said:


> I tried these today and f**k me they are hard to do, felt good though but if I'm to carry on doing them I'll need to work on form before I think about adding weight.


They are the shizzle :lift:

You get better at them with time, so keep at it. + You get $hit hot loads of growth esp combined with the max 30deg db inclines.


----------



## hertderg

MXD said:


> They are the shizzle :lift:
> 
> You get better at them with time, so keep at it. + You get $hit hot loads of growth esp combined with the max 30deg db inclines.


I'll stick with it, the supported dip machine at the gym is rubbish but I think technique is the key to these.I did these with hands reversed and a lad came over to me and said " you divvn't dee dips like that mate, you'll fook ya wrists up man" I explained the movement to him and he had a go, "f**k me that's mint" was his reply. I think he's converted 

I've followed your journal and I like your routine, never done TBT before and think I'll give it a go after my holiday, start in June.


----------



## Captain Hero

hertderg said:


> I tried these today and f**k me they are hard to do, felt good though but if I'm to carry on doing them I'll need to work on form before I think about adding weight.


you got a link to a vid of Gironda dip form?

is it fingers pointing inwards when holding the bar (rather than normal hand positioning?)


----------



## hertderg

Captain Hero said:


> you got a link to a vid of Gironda dip form?
> 
> is it fingers pointing inwards when holding the bar (rather than normal hand positioning?)


check you tube Cap - there's a few on there and yes you are right, fingers facing inwards.


----------



## bigden

carly said:


> implants!! haha sorry had to say it!! ok carry on ;-))
> 
> bench press!! xx its chest day for me so i'll put a few reps out for you sweeti !! haha


lol definately quicker and easier to get implants


----------



## ares1

dips are an under-rated excercise imo.


----------



## hertderg

The Gironda dip certainly is!!!


----------



## Lost Soul

CarbWhore said:


> dips are an under-rated excercise imo.


They are rated though


----------



## ghostdog

incline DB, lately I've supersetted with deep pushups (using 2 benchs - a hand and foot on each) and been impressed with gains.


----------



## MXD

as if bench beats dips and db bench...


----------



## Blofeld

Incline DB's and incline DB Flyes for me, (love the flyes), I really struggle with BB bench press and much prefer DB's.


----------



## jjb1

imo anything flat pressed is isolating the pecs more, keeping it less off the triceps and deltoids 'which you will get on all presses' but incline being more delts dips being more triceps


----------



## warren

is it often 1 exersice is giving the glory for that bodypart growing? i read a post on a different topic were lost soul was saying how a niggle with him is that people give credit to so called fat burners and dont recognise that they have also changed their diet and increased cardio ( was a good post) and just got me thinking, surley unless that one exersice has been used alone for the chest and compared it to a different chest exersice that has been used alone it would be hard to tell as so many factors could come in to play?

just got me thinking ,anybody help?


----------



## jjb1

you can always just look at the kenetics of a movement the muscles used to perform the exercise and way up how much of what muscle does which part and when. the muscle taking the majority of the overl load would be worked the most in the particualr movement.

thats the scientific approach i guess


----------



## warren

yeah suppose, didnt tall put up a reaaly good chart that showed how many fibers worked in each exersice?


----------



## ba baracuss

It all depends on body mechanics doesn't it? Muscle insertion points, length of limbs etc?

Flat barbell bench does nothing for me but smith benches give me a sore chest the next day. My mate doesn't like smith benches at all, and he's a different build to me.

Flyes and crossovers are solely for stretching the fascia and a pump from what I've heard, and think.

I'm incorporating dips into my chest routine for a while to see how they help.


----------



## jjb1

to me i like a fly or pec deck movement secondry on chest days, also pre exausting with isolations is fantastic for hypertrophy on chest


----------



## Lost Soul

warren_1987 said:


> is it often 1 exersice is giving the glory for that bodypart growing? i read a post on a different topic were lost soul was saying how a niggle with him is that people give credit to so called fat burners and dont recognise that they have also changed their diet and increased cardio ( was a good post) and just got me thinking, surley unless that one exersice has been used alone for the chest and compared it to a different chest exersice that has been used alone it would be hard to tell as so many factors could come in to play?
> 
> just got me thinking ,anybody help?


Kinda but not really but sort of

Here are the things that make a chest grow as a universal given:

Suitable stimulation

Adequate Nutrition

A sustained period of overload

Thos things are key. You will not build a chest if you dont train it, employ progressive overload and stimulate the fibres.

There are a million micro factors that make the macro factor of a built chest and people often overlook the logic and try and pinpoint one thing.

Many also believe they have a crap upper chest when in reality they just have a crap chest full stop and the bottom bit is fat, others have just not recrutied fibres.

There is no one magic exercise, some are better than others, some become better than others when performed correctly and some people suit different exercises but the chest will grow.

Genetics may favour your chest, genetics may hinder your chest but it shall grow if you ensure:

Suitable stimulation

Adequate Nutrition

A sustained period of overload

As basics, then look at methods of progression with different exercises, rest periods, drugs etc etc


----------



## warren

good post lost reps!


----------



## pecman

Mine has to be db presses for sure i did bench for years and did not get a great deal out of it but when i changed this to db press my chest exploded to the point i ended up winning best body part in a show for my chest develpment needless to say i was well chuffed,

bench press is good for moving weight soley on the fact it incorporates so many other muscle groups,front delts,tris ect but the chest does not get hit as a target group where with a db press you can isolate them a hell of a lot more.

And make sure you try and stimulate both fast and slow twitch fibres this also helped me a great deal,I have trained 2 friends for a while now and they too have gained some great mass in that area,

Also try some partials they will totaly kill ya but dont do them for any length of time,

Good luck with it mate there has been some good advice put up here.

:rockon:


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Bench press or D bell press are the most common used. :thumb:


----------



## Five-O

The best chest development exercise is a routine that utilises all manner of exercise selection and hitting it from different angles.

Most ppl should strive to get massively strong on the bench and get good no's to build some core strength in that area.

I think the one constant in chest training should ideally be flat bench or a slightly inclined bench, this is the one that build chest thickness and strength, dips are also excellent, anything that involves stressing the muscle and forcing it to break down and then re-grow.


----------



## bigden

thanks alot for all your input guys there is indeed a wealth of info on this, i have recently been watching my form on the flat bench retracting the scapula and such because i believe i was guilty of arm benching TBH also been adding in decline dumbbell press and incline fly's and it seems to be going orite but only time will tell


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its hard to put down my development to any one particular exercise when most of those are in my workout.

but if i had to go for one it would be db pressing


----------



## paulo

Five-O said:


> Bit of both mate, I really like doing the exercise, I know it can target the upper back aswell if done wrongly.
> 
> I first tried them after seeing how Arnold trained his chest.
> 
> Never see ppl doing em thesedays.


we do 50k 3x8 after chest/back sesh-superb and totally hits my triceps

one of the best ex there is


----------



## Pritch30099

Bench press, db flys are really good aswell tho


----------



## Five-O

paulo said:


> we do 50k 3x8 after chest/back sesh-superb and totally hits my triceps
> 
> one of the best ex there is


Old skool heavy sh1t works a treat doesn't it bud :thumbup1:


----------



## strongasanox

chrisj22 said:


> Incline DB's for me. I have a knackered rotator cuff so flat benching is a no-no.
> 
> I seem to have built a better chest by doing incline presses though, but that's just me.


i dont even bother with flat bench now, inclines the way to go, for me anyway,

i love dumbell pullovers


----------



## Five-O

Greekgoddess said:


> I do flat bench press , incline bench press, dbell inc press, dbell flyes, dbell pullovers then finish with cable crossovers.....love chest training days!


6 exercises :whistling:


----------



## paul_22

for me its the flye builds the most muscle for my chest


----------



## xzx

paul_22 said:


> for me its the flye builds the most muscle for my chest


100% agree. But ive said it before, If you want more size, heavy single dumbell pullovers lying ACROSS the bench. This pulls on the bone structure and the ribs whilst stretching the pecs and the lats. Done correctly it can give a big increase your chest measurement


----------



## The Animal

I like Flat DB presses, and Incline BB presses.


----------



## The Animal

Five-O said:


> 6 exercises :whistling:


Naught wroung with that, if it works.

I've been known to do five different movements on chest.

So what?


----------



## spoiledali

hi,

I m a fair beginner at weight training, but i noticed that when I bench if I dont go with a wide grip i dont feel it in my chest. I try to get my hands quite wide, which seems to change the emphasis from delts to pecs.

I seem to have built a better chest by doing incline presses though, but that's just me.

I would say a good combo of all different ones would be best as you can imagine but if i had to pick out of all these i would probably the dumbbell flies if done properly as these are so under-rated and even Arnold said these are defo what helped him develop his massive chest that he had!

tnkx.


----------



## Dabull

This is an example of a workout i'm doing going on the theory mixing it up works well and also stops you getting bored with the same old workout every week i try mix it up like this with all bodyparts.

Week 1 Workout A

Week 2 Workout B

Week 3 Workout C

Week 4 Workout B

Week 5 Workout A and so on

Workout A

Incline DB Press

Dips

3-4 Sets 6-10 Reps

Workout B

BB Bench Press

Dips

5 Sets 5 Reps

Workout C

Dips

Incline DB Bench

3-4 Sets 6-10 Reps

Gonna work on adding Cable crossovers + Pec Deck to workout A+C to bring out the middle of the chest.


----------



## MXD

Incline db weighted dips


----------



## Guest

The Animal said:


> Naught wroung with that, if it works.
> 
> I've been known to do five different movements on chest.
> 
> So what?


 Ok then lets see a picture of your huge chest then.


----------



## bouncerman

i would say barbell bench is best. but i get the same problem with my elbows. sometimes it kills to the point i cant carry on then sometimes it doesnt hurt at all !! i try to stick to dumbells but miss the bar


----------



## oasis

I once read somewhere that declines mimic dips.


----------



## gilly10

best mass/size-building exercise is-"heavy-(8-reps)-dumbell bench presses! use heavy-weight on both-dumbells so that you can do "8-reps"-and no more!


----------



## Captain Hero

oasis said:


> I once read somewhere that declines mimic dips.


Id rather just do Dips


----------



## martzee

d/bell all the way i hardly ever pench press prob once every 6 months i always use d/bells and pullovers are great


----------



## Captain Hero

martzee said:


> d/bell all the way i hardly ever pench press prob once every 6 months i always use d/bells and pullovers are great


BUMP that im not a fan of using barbells for chest either. And yes pullovers are the tits


----------



## willsey4

I use to think that barbell was the be all of excercises. However I felt my shoulders come in to play to much.

Move over to dumbells for flat pressing and it made a big difference. Chest went from my weak point to nearly one of my strongest points.


----------



## anabolic ant

I think the most best and effective,proven time n time again...is the barbell flat bench press and dumbells flat bench press....flat for over-all,not targetting,upper,lower,outer,over-all!!!!

everything else revolves around it,main chest biggies i say...thats my 2pence worth!!!


----------



## Fatbastard

Personally, I have always found bench a little restrictive in the movement and can sometimes pinch in my shoulders... probably because of my crap technique and dodgy shoulder from thousands of rugby tackles! I generally stick to dips and incline db press to force me to stabilize the weights and squeeze at the top of the rep. Nice controlled movement (not too low at the bottom cos of my shoulders f*cked) and contract at the top of the movement. Couple of warm up sets with lower weights and then heavy as poss for 8-12 reps x 3 sets. Just works for me...


----------



## babyshins

Who on earth voted for flyes for mass building. Its gotta be incline press!


----------



## martinmcg

incline dum press is my fav mass builder for chest , followed by dips , then just mix the rest up ,from one workout to the next


----------



## Prodiver

Any kind of benching is good for building mass as so many muscle groups are involved, especially the shoulders.

But your pecs are designed specifically to bring your hands from outstretched overhead (like Leonardo's renaissance man) to your nuts - as when swinging from branch to branch.

So, THE classic pec isolation exercise with the biggest range of movement is the DECLINE press.

Still, gravity being what it is, with any bench exercise by the time your arms are above you there's little load on your pecs. So a decline pec-dec machine is more effective.

But cable crosses done right are the best for putting a continuous load on your pecs with the maximum range of movement.

Remember the late great Scott Klein? They were his fave pec exercise.


----------



## Pithead

DB press, DB fly's and pullovers for me at the moment.


----------



## bizzlewood

weighted dips and inclines seem to work for me


----------



## andibeqiri

All day, every day.


----------



## Dezmyster

Dumbell press for me i love it.


----------



## NickM

Incline Dumbell press without a doubt..........but good to take a break from it once in a while as once lifting heavy it cains ur joints and tendons.........


----------



## big_nige

incline barbell or dumbell 1st then go to flat barbell!!!

yea buddi!!!!!


----------



## Kezz

Incline dumbell press for me


----------



## Guest

> use heavy-weight on both-dumbells so that you can do "8-reps"-and no more!


do you ever train with unequal dumbelle weights ??;o)


----------



## rooty

dumbell inclines for mass, flat barbell bench for strength for me


----------



## wigz

dips and flat bench


----------



## ade74

been doin flat and incline bench - changing routine now but the combo seemed to work well


----------



## Xtrainer

For me I change my workout on chest almost every week. i used to concentrate on flat bench, and got up t my 100kg target with the worst form ever. people do not realise how much they bring their shoulders in on flat bench, almost ruining their chest workout completely. I see whole groups of people jump on the bench and lift their traps and push with their delts... Just like I used to.

Anyway, I dropped my weight significantly, went for real control and technique, and began working my way up again. i now flat bench with a fully arched back, shoulder blades touching, with my feet off the floor. I dropped about 30kg off my weight, but am rising back to previous weights now using my chest! I would recommend that people re-visit their technique on bench periodically and make sure they are getting a 'proper' chest workout using the barbell/dumbells. My flat barbell press completely screws my chest now, whereas I got rapid front delt development with my old technique.

I know a lot of people on here already know all that, but it was a bit of a revelation for me, and my growth went through the roof once i learned how to isolate the muscle properly, be it incline/flat or decline.

just an addition to that for me, geentically, my shoulders just ****ing grow. they grow doing goddamn legs. It's been really hard to consciously remove them from other muscle sets, but I've done it now and recommend re-visiting technique whenever you hit a plateau of any sort.


----------



## AP2686

For me its got to be flat BB bench press for lower/middle chest, top chest its DB press angled to target the muscles. For definition and shape you can not beat the DB flyes.


----------



## kboy

Oly bar incline, or dumbell press....

Would have said flat bench once upon a time before it screwed my shoulder... :cursing:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Dumbell press is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Bonzer

andibeqiri said:


> All day, every day.


Yeah this one


----------



## Joshua

"Anyway, I dropped my weight significantly, went for real control and technique, and began working my way up again. i now flat bench with a fully arched back, shoulder blades touching, with my feet off the floor. I dropped about 30kg off my weight, but am rising back to previous weights now using my chest! I would recommend that people re-visit their technique on bench periodically and make sure they are getting a 'proper' chest workout using the barbell/dumbells. My flat barbell press completely screws my chest now, whereas I got rapid front delt development with my old technique."

+1

J


----------



## Ashcrapper

Con said:


> Incline barbell press.


I agree


----------



## Gooders

I voted barbell bench press, just because it's the one I would not be able to not do. Barbell and incline barbell bench press are pretty essential to me at least, dumbbell and incline dumbbell is definitely a deserved 2nd place though. I don't do flys so much anymore although I know Arnold gave them a lot of credit for his chest development. I never do weighted dips for chest, do you have to lean forward more to engage the chest at all?


----------



## RXnik

CABLE FLYs, dumbell work and anything on a decline to help shape works ok for me


----------



## brett the heart

dips is the best. come on its a compound movement. flat bench is well known for causeing shoulder injuries its not a natural movement. to be totally honest my opnion decline bench is the best chest movement its natural and it goes through the full chest range yeh its a compound movement


----------



## Louis_C

heavy bench, incline DBs and pecdeck work well for me, combined with a bit of cable work to finish with.

my chest routine:

warm-up - 2 x 12 - 100kg

1 x 8 - 120kg ish

1 x 8 - 140kg ish

1 x 6 - 160kg ish

1 x 6 - 180kg ish

1 x 3 - 200kg ish

1 x 1 - 200-205kg ish

incline bench usually

6 x 8reps - anything from 50kgs to 70kgs depending


----------



## lyndbo

brett the heart said:


> dips is the best. come on its a compound movement. flat bench is well known for causeing shoulder injuries its not a natural movement. to be totally honest my opnion decline bench is the best chest movement its natural and it goes through the full chest range yeh its a compound movement


i would have thought smith machine bench is not a natural movement,but bb bench the movement is an arch which seems more natural

i prefer db bench and twist at the top with palms facing each other,fantastic pump


----------



## Xtrainer

vaux275 said:


> i would have thought smith machine bench is not a natural movement,but bb bench the movement is an arch which seems more natural
> 
> i prefer db bench and twist at the top with palms facing each other,fantastic pump


Eh? did he mention the smith?


----------



## Heineken

Five-O said:


> weighted dips, and heavy flat bench.


x2


----------



## kawikid

My chest has put on a growing spurt since i hit heavy bench with shoulers back and chest pushed out, 5-6 sets. Then heavy dumbell pullovers and finish with press ups to failure.


----------



## Robbo90

I've always found incline dumbbell presses have packed on the size and strength but i suppose its just each to their own.


----------



## Andypandy999

ive said bench as for mass/strength it cant be beaten

andy


----------



## Goose

Incline DB press.


----------



## pob80

im going to say low incline barbell press or 1 of the most under rated movements for mass decline barbell press I started focusing on these 2 exercises from the advice of mr yatesand my chest has inproved but still not on par with my shoulder width


----------



## matt-l-p999

what are dips?


----------



## Hobbit JT

matt-l-p999 said:


> what are dips?


lol.


----------



## matt-l-p999

haha oh right, didn't think that was much of a chest exercise


----------



## TaintedSoul

I need to find a solution for chest. my right pec is now playing catch properly. After numerous years of barbell and doing on DB presses they are still noticbly uneven.

Physio noticed more of a posture mechanic problem. I have to wonder if carrying every single school book I had in high school in my bag and over my right shoulder all the time, if this has played a part in this problem.


----------



## rick84

I cant get a gd chest workout from flat bench press. I have to go for incline, decline, dips and pullovers which i love for chest.


----------



## ragahav

I would go for bech press


----------



## costacurtis

Nothing quite as satisfying as squeezing out those barbell presses!!!


----------



## Sangsom

I did experiance (after a while) shoulder pains doing flat smith bench, its ok on decline tho ...... lol

think im sticking to dumbell press for a while now!


----------



## Tommy10

Started a new Chest Routine this week (x6 weeks)

DB press- switched from BB

BB incline

DB decline

Cables

Pullovers

- Then Tri's

will let u know how it goes


----------



## bizzlewood

ive started doing hammer grip dumbell bench press which seems to me working well


----------



## Dezw

Incline bench for me.


----------



## dingosteve

Started doing dumbell presses after i noticed a diffrence between left and right pec lol, can be tricky starting with them heavy dumbells tho when ya by yaself, also i like the dumbell flyes then open me open my chest right up.


----------



## SnakeyB

Weighted dips, bar none. Do these with perfect form (i.e. tilted as far forward as you can go, full ROM all the way down till it stretches so hard it feels like your shoulders are gonna detach then all the way up, lower slowly & slight pause at the bottom to get a stretch then up explosively & jump up to get a few negative reps at the end) & you won't need another chest exercise - it gives you the stretch of flyes (which is all they are good for) and the press from benching. Noticed that it also gives me upper pec development w/o doing any incline presses.


----------



## Rocho

Flat dumbell press and weighted dips. IMO!


----------



## paul s

Reverse dips

Incline press


----------



## N2GB

I prefer incline press


----------



## LTC

Out of all of them id say incline dumb bell press but personally pec deck gives me the most pump!


----------



## Big Gunz

Flat barbell press for me.


----------



## solidcecil

decline bb press then its incline db flyes


----------



## lumpy

were is the chest expander on the poll?


----------



## jonti1leg

someone told me barbell flat bench is just for showing how much you can press ? not for "building" they asked me could i press the same weight with dumbells (which i cant). was told to miss out flat altogether....dont know if this is true or not, but i do get sore shoulders doing flat, reagrdless of width of grip.


----------



## Tom1990

i found this thread the other day and it was a study which showed that declined dumbell press used the most amount of muscle fibres in the chest, and inclined dumbells is second best!


----------



## kingprop

^^ Id go with that. Decline dumbells, weighted wide grip dips, and very wide grip incline barbell press. Works well if you have long arms especially.


----------



## Howe

Flat or Inclined Bench Press.


----------



## dale_flex

Incline pressing Barbell and DB my chest has improved dramatically since doing mainly incline work.


----------



## Jason Griffiths

I noticed a bigger difference with Dumbbell presses.


----------



## Si Train

I've only been training a year so i'm a bit of a newbie for me it has to be flat bench closely followed by dumbell press.

For me with flat bench when i try to widen my grip a bit when i bench my right shoulder really hurts (RC?) anyone know the problem?


----------



## beale

gotta be flat dumbell press followed by incline press followed by fly's!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

db press


----------



## dtlv

Decline presses and weighted dips. I have quite an ectomorphic frame with a fairly flat rib cage and realtively long arms. This gives poor leverage on most chest presses and makes it hard for triceps not to dominate. Wide grip elbows out dips seem to get around this... my chest suddenly started to grow when I began performing dips regularly.

I think also with chest it helps to do both heavy low rep and lighter high rep training. This helps with all body parts IMO but is particularly important for chest.


----------



## Themanabolic

I feel dumbbells and heavy dips best for my pecs.

but its always best to mix it up anyway..


----------



## godsgifttoearth

low incline bench


----------



## Ak_88

Sim6 said:


> I've only been training a year so i'm a bit of a newbie for me it has to be flat bench closely followed by dumbell press.
> 
> For me with flat bench when i try to widen my grip a bit when i bench my right shoulder really hurts (RC?) anyone know the problem?


Going wide may help get a better stretch on the chest but it also puts the shoulder joint under more stress as a result. If you retract and depress your shoulder blades properly you shouldn't have any issues, unless you're using a mega wide grip.

I found decline pressing to be best for my chest, but for want or worse it seems to flair up my shoulder problem as i can't set my scapulae properly before the lift so currently i'm sticking to flat/incline work.


----------



## SK-XO

Incline db, seen some very good gains over months. My chest is very built, chest and arms are my best features so I'd say personally the incline DB. I never benched with barbell for 6 months, due to the sh!tty gym I was at having a crappy bench press with an awful bench built for lanky guys. I feel dumbbells have given me the most mass/size on my chest though  . I'll tell you what the definition will be once im more cut.


----------



## Brawlerboy

What a brilliant thread and very enlightening!

Years ago, I built a very powerful chest by doing flat flyes for 12 reps, followed by flat bench for 8 reps, 4 sets in total (not doing that now though).

However, having seen this thread and done a simulation of exercises like decline dumbbell press, shirtless in front of a mirror, I can see this exercise hits my pecs far more than the conventional bench press, so will be altering my current chest workout accordingly.

For biceps, I've always found doing things like a crouched down (with elbows on knees) pulley curl to be the most effective, and far, far moreso than the conventional barbell curl. After doing a few sets of these, my biceps are dead and so pumped up that I can't flex them properly!


----------



## brett the heart

flat bench i dont do causes so many lat and shoulder injuries especially at heavy weight i find decline bench incline d/bell pressant wide grip dips exellent for chest


----------



## TIMMY_432

Kezz said:


> i alwaysw found flat bench crap for chest, i prefer incline flys and incline press for chest


same here mate

:thumb:


----------



## dave_jenks

nope of these, i think incline dumdbell press


----------



## dtlv

Am surprised only 36 out of nearly 600 people who have answered the poll have said dips - when i first started including them (wide grip, legs forward, chin tucked to chest, weighted) in my chest routine I noticed faster growth than at any other time - even quicker than when i first picked up weights in the first place.

Awesome exercise IMO.


----------



## XL

Five-O said:


> *Buy some wrist straps for your heavy sets*,a good chest start with big benching, you don't see many powerlifters without thick dense chest tissue.
> 
> Prolly best to alternate between benching and DB work aswell so you keep the strength similar.


 Can anyone reccomend some good wrist straps & a website to purchase them from?


----------



## avfc_ant

When benching on a flat bench, I always end up having alot of pressure on my left shoulder, making it hard to go any heavier than 60kg. (The bar being 20kg). Always use incline dumbell as it feels better and have noticed a build on my chest.


----------



## pira

agree with alot of the comments, barbell bench but equally incline dbs. I like to finish chest workouts with a superset of weighted pressups...anyone else like the weighted pressups?


----------



## slimcut

I dont have a bench in my house

Can i get a decent chest doing wide dips, incline push ups and military press


----------



## TURTLE21

think mixing BB and DB is best of both worlds

BB flat bench and DB incline then pec-dec

or

DB flat bench and BB icline the DB flies

personally i just stick to BB as feels alot more stable and i train chest with no spotter


----------



## ironalex

bench press for a total muscle mass


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I like decline DB press,gives me the best pump and seems to be putting alot more size on my chest


----------



## paulo

Five-O said:


> weighted dips, and heavy flat bench.


agreed


----------



## Bambi

I've put on 2 inches in my chest in the last 2 months by shallow incline db press - about 15-30 degrees with the scalpula retracted to emphasise the chest more, supplementing it with weighted dips and floor press so my triceps aren't lagging as necessary. Sometimes I will throw Decline bench in there, with some push ups, emphasising the stretch at the bottom and some lying bench cable flies. I would say for tall guys, or like me, average guys with freaking huge wingspan (6foot 5 arms on a 5foot 10 body) DB press is much more effective as BB always tweaks my shoulder!


----------



## Paulus

In my opinion there's nothing better than dips. Try alternating it with a decent bench/chest press.


----------



## NICK_1

DB or BB Incline Bench Press, followed by flat bench.


----------



## solidcecil

decline bb has built my chest


----------



## GREG KUZ

personally BENCH PRESS no substitute! But everyones different! Im a tall man so love the barbells.


----------



## glanzav

breast stroke


----------



## TheBigBang

I normally do bench press, inclined. Sometimes super setting with flies. I do find though that the bench press sometimes causes pains in my wrists, so might have to invest in some wrist protectors


----------



## mal

heavy dumbell pressing.incline hammer press.


----------



## freeline

GREG KUZ said:


> personally BENCH PRESS no substitute! But everyones different! Im a tall man so love the barbells.


which is weird, because all the tall guys i know cannot stand the barbells with ROM etc.


----------



## pyle

Bench press, incline, decline and flat.


----------



## 54und3r5

The best thing for chest is 'a mixture' of exercises.. Do incline, flat, decline, flyes, dips, pec dec.. Just alternate them every so often ;0)


----------



## Wes2009

Heres one for you all,  )

i started doing individual dumbbell press!! I started off doing 25-30kg and now i can start at 25kg for 10reps and go up the whole stack increasing by 5kg a time till i smash out 55kg dumbbells individually for 8 reps!!

technique is to hold your empty hand into your lower abs whilst controlling weight in other hand and keeping back flat on bench.

I then added heavy incline flys and have pushed my flat bench up big time.

My bench increased to 3.5 plates a side for 6 reps with a silly max on a smith machine of 1 rep 4plates screaming of course haha

I was of course assisted in my training with the naturally enhanced grape-seed oil i was pinning in my backside EW  ) having said that im only 85kg.

But as many have said rotating your routine and a good mixture of low rep heavy lifting and high rep supersets is the key,

Arny thou has a good theory too, the key to a big chest is a big back....?????? It works for me.


----------



## Andy Dee

Incline DB press and Incline flys, I dont do Flat barbell benching anymore because I just cant do it full stop.


----------



## Joshua

Ak_88 said:


> Going wide may help get a better stretch on the chest but it also puts the shoulder joint under more stress as a result. *If you retract and depress your shoulder blades properly you shouldn't have any issues*, unless you're using a mega wide grip.
> 
> I found decline pressing to be best for my chest, but for want or worse it seems to flair up my shoulder problem as i can't set my scapulae properly before the lift so currently i'm sticking to flat/incline work.


If someone had failed to keep blades retracted and depressed whilst training for years, any idea as to what would have been overdeveloped to compensate?

Thanks,

J


----------



## AB1989

Incline Dbs, get a much better squeeze and stretch with Dbs.


----------



## henleys

Decline bench press FTW


----------



## Crosslight

flies for me


----------



## Rotsocks

Used to always bench when i first started training but found my chest developed much better once i started using dumbells.


----------



## Mark j

Bench


----------



## Mr.Hench

Bench press should be the best as you can move the most weight BUT it varies as people bench press differently. Its not as simple as getting the weight from point A to point B, stimulating the chest takes quite alot of practice and mind-muscle connection. This is why for some people the bench press works and others it doesnt.

Right now im trying to un-learn the bench press technique i was used to when i first started.

Some important pointers on the bench press:

-elbows more flared out (90 degress to the body), abit less if uncomfortable

-shoulder blades pushed together

-shoulders pushed into the bench

-small arch in the back

-chest and rib cage up and stuck out

-imagine working and squeezing the chest


----------



## hsmann87

a variation of exercises is best for overall chest development IMO

but if i was restricted to only one chest building exercise for the rest of my life it would be decline dumbell press.


----------



## hermie07

db pullovers for chest???


----------



## cheef

flat pressing and weighted dips for mass bench should me done pl'ing style ached back shoulder blades pinned together which most people dont do so hammer there front delts etc altohugh i do like incline pressing and flyes alot to balance the chest


----------



## marknorthumbria

hate incline bench avoid it at all costs just does my joints right in..always feel like after a few very heavy decline sets my chest blows up and hardens nicely!!


----------



## stevolution

incline bench allways been number one for me.


----------



## eezy1

would have to say decline bench press and elevated push ups for me


----------



## Spratty

Heavy db flys


----------



## bighead1985

I like the pump from flys


----------



## Knifey

bench 4 me


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Knifey said:


> bench 4 me


That is by far the worst exercise, it goes against the bodies natural movement, incline or decline perhaps but never just the bench


----------



## Knifey

Andrew Jacks said:


> That is by far the worst exercise, it goes against the bodies natural movement, incline or decline perhaps but never just the bench


We are all entitled to our opinion of what we respond best to. For me its bench.

So we'll agree to disagree. 

Haz


----------



## Zangief

Im also interested in this as my little bro had his gyno removal surgery yest promised to take him to the gym with me when hes healed to build his chest, the docs left him with nothing poor sod


----------



## gymaddict1986

flat bench and dips for me


----------



## loueey

Ohh yeh bench press yehhh.


----------



## Merouria

Flat dumbell press for me


----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Redbeard85

Definatly bench, but d-bell press is better for chest size


----------



## 1982chris1982

I always lyk to Pre-exhaust with pec dec or dumbell flies thn follow up with a pressing exercise... If I go fr bench press first my triceps always give before my chest has reached failure!


----------



## rocky666

if u one like me that feels it in the delts more when u flat bench then do decline bench this should take most pressure off ur delts and more on ur chest. Ive done this for alot of people over the years and try higher reps uget a great pump.


----------



## daleyy

I love bench press for size but i also love weighted dips i find them amazing with a 20 plate strapped to you!


----------



## Geonix

Bench press for STRENGTH , Flat/Decline/Incline Dumbbells for overall definition / muscle size.

It's clearly different for everyone as people's genetics aren't the same, whatever works for you, MAY not work best for others.


----------



## massiccio

All good options. Fly and cable cross will build little IMO

Declined BB press are quite good, for me. Work my lover pecs in a good way that not even dips does. Word


----------



## Wevans2303

build88 said:


> To build an overall strong and well developed chest you need to do more than just a flat bench press. *You need to hit the chest from different angles* and really simulate and break down those fibers to see some growth.


Oh please -.-"


----------



## Big Dawg

NickDuffy said:


> Bench press for STRENGTH , *cardio* for overall definition.
> 
> It's clearly different for everyone as people's genetics aren't the same, whatever works for you, MAY not work best for others.


Fixed


----------



## Mr.Hench

bad form = useless exercise.

heavy compounds with emphasis on working and contracting the chest.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

My chest is the worst part of my body and I think its mainly because I can't get the mind-muscle connection for benching. I get the weight from A to B with slow controlled form, but I still don't think I engage the chest properly.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Gerry_bhoy said:


> My chest is the worst part of my body and I think its mainly because I can't get the *mind-muscle connection* for benching. I get the weight from A to B with slow controlled form, but I still don't think I engage the chest properly.


Any tips with this? I bench with DBs the majority of the time.


----------



## Muhonu

dips and flat bench press


----------



## huge monguss

well looks like the poll says it all....


----------



## huge monguss

Gerry_bhoy said:


> My chest is the worst part of my body and I think its mainly because I can't get the mind-muscle connection for benching. I get the weight from A to B with slow controlled form, but I still don't think I engage the chest properly.


Try placeing a pen or something similar in the middle of your chest when doing it. Try to squeeze it with your chest when doing the exercise see if that helps.


----------



## BigJohnny

I have found heavy cable cross flys to bring me the biggest growth and holding the rep for 2-3 seconds after doing a warm up set pf 20 reps.


----------



## murphy2010

Ive seen a few say this, but for me Barbell bench for strength, and dumbbell press for sisze


----------



## lodgi1436114589

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Any tips with this? I bench with DBs the majority of the time.


I used to have this issue. I started benching with my hands wider to engage the chest more, so the rep starts with the arms at an angle of 135 degrees. My chest never used to hurt after training it untill I started doing this.


----------



## Tommy10

DB presses work my chest harder than BP...


----------



## sheppyk

I don't have a big chest but good to get peoples opinions as its the one muscle that is slacking, i can't do dips though as i pulled a tendon on my shoulder (joinging to end of collar bone i think) and every time i dip it pulls again so i havn't done them for 2 years now to avoid the pain!

I get size from supersetting flat bb bench with dbell flys though seems to give me a fuller chest of what i have that is


----------



## gavzilla

i have the same probs mate. everything grows on my body and been training for 10 year now. mind you i use a machine press that i seen on dorian yates video and my lower inner chest has changed but i need to widen it so im working on that now. i cut out flat bench because of dorian yates video but i think that was a mistake so ive went back to flat bench but always start incline bench first to get the upper pecks built.


----------



## Barbell mafia

incline dumbell press supersetted with incline flys


----------



## Malibu

cable crossovers


----------



## QuadFather94

Db presses seem to hit my chest best, barbell seems to work my triceps to much, no matter how wide my grip is. Any fly variation seems to hit my chest nice aswell


----------



## expletive

DB Press for me too, as long as I don't lock my arms at the top it kicks **** out of my pecs, arms locked seems to take some pressure off.


----------



## UK_builder

I believe Bench press is the best for building great pecs


----------



## Jimmi50

Weighted dips are the chosen exercise for Dr Dre, his pecs are pretty good at th moment.


----------



## Bulk1

1 finger push ups


----------



## LukeV

I find DB press more comfortable, plus i can feel the muscle working better. With a bar your locked to a certain range of motion and when going heavy I get elbow and shoulder pains some times.


----------



## 8salacious9

i find the best is a mixture of dumbell and barbell, heres my chest workout which 4 other guys at gym have tried and they are more defined and you can see results in two weeks,

1st, dumbell incline - 12reps 4 sets, last set is followed by 8 reps dumbell incline flye

2nd barbell bench press - 10-12 reps 3 sets last set followed by pushups to failure

3rd barbell incline press - 10-12 reps 3 sets last set is followed by 8 reps dumbell incline flye

4th decline dumbell press - 15 reps 2 sets followed by push ups to failure

5th incline cable press medium light weight 25 reps cross over hands to get best results

i 100% guarantee you will feel and see results


----------



## Natural-Chris

DB incline press and inclined flye are best all round i have found


----------



## BoxerJay

Bench press although I find diamond pushups are fantastic (I do a lot of bodyweight workouts)


----------



## richgearguy

DB press for me. Whereas with bench press the BB simply goes up and down, with dumbbells the weights tend to fall away from my torso slightly, towards the sides, so I'm always having to fight to keep them in. Targets the pecs more IMO.


----------



## dajackel12

DB press for me.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

I do wide grip press-ups with high feet elevation mainly. Very hard on the chest but sure there gets a point where it stops building size. Other than that I'm surprised flys arent on there.


----------



## JamesIre

Mighty.Panda said:


> I do wide grip press-ups with high feet elevation mainly. Very hard on the chest but sure there gets a point where it stops building size. Other than that I'm surprised flys arent on there.


Growth is stimulated when the muscle is forced to handle a higher weight (or more reps) than performed before, which is generally done over time in small increments (eg: 2.5kg per week).

I don't see how you could apply the above method to press ups (unless you're wearing a weighted rucksack or something), so can't see how press ups could be as effective a mass builder as, for example, flat bench.

Don't get me wrong, they're a great exercise, but if you want to build mass, which is what this topic is about, it needs to involve a barbell or a dumbbell or some kind of machine with adjustable weight.

Personally, although I don't feel like I've seen much growth in my chest, for me flat/decline bench is the best for hitting the whole chest equally and directly. Flyes (which are on the list dude!) and squeezing exercises just seem to put more pressure on the pec tendon area (still do them though, just prefer pressing movements)


----------



## BoxerJay

Mighty.Panda said:


> I do wide grip press-ups with high feet elevation mainly. Very hard on the chest but sure there gets a point where it stops building size. Other than that I'm surprised flys arent on there.


I've always favoured diamond pushups, even though they are meant to work the triceps more, they give my chest a great pump and I can feel it there a lot.


----------



## Alanricksnape

I find purely from a *chest building* point of view, flat barbell bench pressing to be pretty poor. If it was the best front delt building/shoulder injuring exercise then definitely the one I'd go for!

Weighted dips would be my pick if I could have only one.


----------



## rob w

For me, weighted dips with body leaning forward.


----------



## Silverfoxsbs

Incline 30 degree db press for me.


----------



## digitalis

For pure chest atrophy, supinated grip cable flys, lying down. If you do them right your chest will cramp as your doing them and you'll feel every cell screaming out, only thing that comes close for development is incline db presses. Problem with those it recruit a lot of the delts and tris as well.

Only snag with the exercise above is the technique is quite tricky. You take the stirrup attachments off, hold by the very end of the cable and rotate your wrists as arms move through the motion so the palms are always facing away. You also need a cable station wide enough to stretch the arms slightly as well.

If anyone wants a link let me know.


----------



## Contest

Alanricksnape said:


> I find purely from a *chest building* point of view, flat barbell bench pressing to be pretty poor. If it was the best front delt building/shoulder injuring exercise then definitely the one I'd go for!
> 
> Weighted dips would be my pick if I could have only one.


I've read this quite often and have come across a lot of bodybuilders now who recommend decline over flat due to the unnatural stretch that occurs whilst doing flat.


----------



## WilsonR6

Decline and incline bench for me

Flat bench for me does more tris/front delts, so I don't even bother with it anymore


----------



## Alanricksnape

Contest said:


> I've read this quite often and have come across a lot of bodybuilders now who recommend decline over flat due to the unnatural stretch that occurs whilst doing flat.


I would think decline would be better as in my mind you're taking less load on your shoulders and making your pecs do more work. I think decline guillotine press is probably the best chest building exercises you can do, but it's not exactly the safest exercise to do without a strong spotter - hence the name!


----------



## Goose

Any muscular contraction using the pectoral muscles will aid in growth, I wouldnt say one exercise built my chest, but a variation of exercises combined.


----------



## GeordieSteve

Slow dips are awesome. Miss them now my shoulder is shot


----------



## tony_1170

8salacious9 said:


> i find the best is a mixture of dumbell and barbell, heres my chest workout which 4 other guys at gym have tried and they are more defined and you can see results in two weeks,
> 
> 1st, dumbell incline - 12reps 4 sets, last set is followed by 8 reps dumbell incline flye
> 
> 2nd barbell bench press - 10-12 reps 3 sets last set followed by pushups to failure
> 
> 3rd barbell incline press - 10-12 reps 3 sets last set is followed by 8 reps dumbell incline flye
> 
> 4th decline dumbell press - 15 reps 2 sets followed by push ups to failure
> 
> 5th incline cable press medium light weight 25 reps cross over hands to get best results
> 
> i 100% guarantee you will feel and see results


Love the above, just so Ive got it right, all the above in one session?.


----------



## digitalis

tony_1170 said:


> Love the above, just so Ive got it right, all the above in one session?.


Looks like it, you'd want to keep that as a "shock workout" when things go stale mate. You could replicate the atrophy and strength gains from that with a workout half the volume.


----------



## B.I.G

digitalis said:


> Looks like it, you'd want to keep that as a "shock workout" when things go stale mate. You could replicate the atrophy and strength gains from that with a workout half the volume.


Just so you know mate, atrophy is when you lose muscle


----------



## digitalis

B.I.G said:


> Just so you know mate, atrophy is when you lose muscle


Quite right, sorry I meant hypertrophy!


----------



## 1manarmy

Incline press or flys for me personally. Don't do any decline! Flat dumbells hit my chest harder than flat bb press!


----------



## Tag

dumbbell bench press, unless you have the genetic predisposition for flat barbell bench press


----------



## eezy1

the one you can do the most weight for the most reps on :tongue:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

WilsonR6 said:


> Decline and incline bench for me
> 
> Flat bench for me does more tris/front delts, so I don't even bother with it anymore


because you have incorrect form


----------



## WilsonR6

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> because you have incorrect form


Knew that was coming

Nothing to do with form mate I have gammy shoulders. Can't do certain shoulder/tricep exercises cause of it

Thanks for your opinion, though


----------



## Xbigdave79

Best for mass for me is incline dumbbell presses 4-8 reps


----------



## Shaynewob

Bench press but nothing really wants to get my chest to grow damn stubborn thing


----------



## bobbydrake

Really struggling on bench press - I can push Deadlifts/Squats each week, can do weighted pull-ups/dips but can't get more than 60kgs on barbell bench press. I do feel like I am lagging now with my chest and do want more definition there. No matter what exercises I do I never really feel my chest aching unlike my calfs/back/triceps etc...What rountines does anyone on here do that has your chest really hurting (with doms)?


----------



## Guest

Dips, thread closed.


----------



## donkeytwonk

Loving them dips


----------



## dentylad

Best chest workout I ever done. 3 exercises

1.Crucifix pushups 4 sets of 8

2.Heavy dumbells slight incline

3.Dips 3 sets as many as I could with a 3 minute rest between each set.

4.Finished on cables to cool down and stretch also doing isolation on tri's.

Doms for about a week and chest was solid


----------



## kefka

Matt 1 said:


> Flat BB bench
> 
> anyone who says they can't feel it working has incorrect technique its simple
> 
> bring the elbows down closer to your sides, rather than inline with the shoulders


LOL what... that makes your chest do less work and triceps do more.


----------



## Poppy3

press, press, press, never really been a fan of flyes or cables etc, not for building mass anyway.


----------



## bretta

db press i think works the best imo


----------



## Prince Adam

Lee priest dips.


----------



## HAWKUS

Prince Adam said:


> Lee priest dips.


beat me to it.....these.


----------



## Prince Adam

HAWKUS said:


> beat me to it.....these.


Love them, thanks to @Mingster providing the tip ages ago!


----------



## murphy2010

HAWKUS said:


> beat me to it.....these.


interesting, going to try these next chest session  are they harder to do than normal dips?


----------



## HAWKUS

murphy2010 said:


> interesting, going to try these next chest session  are they harder to do than normal dips?


Aye mate,takes a bit getting used to but it just isolates your chest alot more than normal dips which often involve alot of triceps no matter how hard you try not to let it....been doing them bout a month,my favorite chest exercise by a mile.


----------



## murphy2010

HAWKUS said:


> Aye mate,takes a bit getting used to but it just isolates your chest alot more than normal dips which often involve alot of triceps no matter how hard you try not to let it....been doing them bout a month,my favorite chest exercise by a mile.


so I probably should go lighter with the weight than I would on a normal weighted dip u recon?


----------



## HAWKUS

murphy2010 said:


> so I probably should go lighter with the weight than I would on a normal weighted dip u recon?


Yeah just find the form and build up from there...i defo cant lift as much as i could doing it the old way


----------



## Aliking10

Prince Adam said:


> Lee priest dips.


Thanks for bringing these to my attention. Can't wait to try them tomorrow when I hit my chest.


----------



## Prince Adam

Aliking10 said:


> Thanks for bringing these to my attention. Can't wait to try them tomorrow when I hit my chest.


As Lee says "remember to point your toes forward like a ballet dancer" lol

Enjoy ;-)


----------



## XXVII

For me, Incline DB Press is the one I feel overall builds my chest and if I had to stick with one chest exercise, I'd pick that one.


----------



## xpower

Decline is often said to be the best.

But these days (for less faffing etc)

I do 6 sets of flat

followed by 7 sets of machine fly


----------



## theBEAST2002

Decline Bench Press, no competition


----------



## PRD

has to be chest press, lots of heavy flat, incline and decline is all i need for chest


----------



## JR8908

Never paid much attention to decline, always been a flat an incline bencher with some dips thrown in. Did decline other day and my chest is hammered. Very impressed


----------



## Classic one

I would say bb and also use free weights...


----------



## polishmate

dips

they were called upper body squat for a reason


----------



## jonyhunter

I've always had an issue getting the contraction at the top with the Bench Press. For me it's always D-Bell press or hammer strength presses. Developed most of my mass using those two exercises.


----------



## A-BOMB

decline dumbell press for me!


----------



## james_benjamin

Push ups are the best


----------



## C.Hill

james_benjamin said:


> Push ups are the best


Lol


----------



## Cactus87

DB press, Dips and press ups


----------



## graham58

weighted dips, declined bench


----------



## Mingster

I've only ever used Flat Bench, Dips and Flat Flyes for my chest sessions. Whilst the first two exercises undoubtedly work the chest I feel that they are predominantly delt and tricep exercises. This leaves Flat Flyes as my favoured chest building exercise, but only after one of the other two movements.


----------



## Smitch

Mingster said:


> I've only ever used Flat Bench, Dips and Flat Flyes for my chest sessions. Whilst the first two exercises undoubtedly work the chest I feel that they are predominantly delt and tricep exercises. This leaves Flat Flyes as my favoured chest building exercise, but only after one of the other two movements.


I use cables for flyes cos I can feel the squeeze more, you prefer flat dumbbell flyes over cables?


----------



## Mingster

Smitch said:


> I use cables for flyes cos I can feel the squeeze more, you prefer flat dumbbell flyes over cables?


I do mate. I like the feel of free weights. Whatever works best for the individual though, that's what counts in the end.


----------



## synthasize

I don't think you can go wrong with a heavy incline bb bench press for chest mass


----------



## Jonny7

Decline bench using dumbells. Mind muscle connection is key.


----------



## Orpheous

I find either Dumbbells or barbell incline or flat bench with very slow reps (6secs down, 3sec pause & 6secs up) works a treat and pumps the chest nicely.

No need to go balls to wall with weight when doing them slow like this but stick some sort if weight on there that's challenging.


----------



## nWo

Lol at the poll. As per usual, flat bench press rears its ugly head as the most overrated chest builder.


----------



## Guest

I said:


> Lol at the poll. As per usual' date=' flat bench press rears its ugly head as the most overrated chest builder.[/quote']
> 
> Yep tell that to the best chest I've ever seen in Arnold.
> 
> Peoples chest will respond in different ways.
> 
> Mine responds to flat.


----------



## nWo

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yep tell that to the best chest I've ever seen in Arnold.
> 
> Peoples chest will respond in different ways.
> 
> Mine responds to flat.


Granted, but there's no way Arnie's chest could be attributed to flat benching alone when he's renowned for using such a high variety of exercises. In fact, he noteably cites dumbbell flyes as the exercise that was the most significant in building his chest and says that he helped some of his peers with their chest development by drilling home the importance of well-performed flyes.

Not at all saying that the flat bench press is useless and people may get results from it, but it's not nearly as important an exercise as people make out when it comes to building a big chest; especially when you have movements like the decline bench, which hits the pecs in pretty much the same way but involves the delts much less so the pecs get more work.


----------



## eezy1

arnie loved his incline BB aswell

once you start pushing some decent weight with good technique for reps you`ll build a good chest regardless. never been a fan of flat but it has its place along with the rest


----------



## Porkchop

Yep, dumbell flyes are an excellent chest exercise, and pretty underrated.

They're also difficult to get the form right every time IMHO.


----------



## Prince Adam

Lee priest dips

Close this thread lol


----------



## Ultrasonic

Prince Adam said:


> Lee priest dips
> 
> Close this thread lol


Have to say I've been doing these for a couple of months and wish I'd tried them ages ago. Way better than a flat bench press for me anyway. I suspect a decline bench would work similarly but I don't have a bench that allows me to do this. Everyone should at least try dips this way IMHO.

Edit: although perhaps we should say Lou Ferrigno dips since Lee Priest credits him for showing him the form.


----------



## Prince Adam

Ultrasonic said:


> Have to say I've been doing these for a couple of months and wish I'd tried them ages ago. Way better than a flat bench press for me anyway. I suspect a decline bench would work similarly but I don't have a bench that allows me to do this. Everyone should at least try dips this way IMHO.
> 
> Edit: although perhaps we should say Lou Ferrigno dips since Lee Priest credits him for showing him the form.


Perhaps we should say Lou!


----------



## icamero1

what are lee priest dips? can you explain as im at work and cant go on youtube


----------



## Ultrasonic

icamero1 said:


> what are lee priest dips? can you explain as im at work and cant go on youtube


It's not easy to explain, best to just look on YouTube when you get home.

You lean forward like a normal chest dips, but have your legs out in front of you.


----------



## JayJay031

Bench Press hands down! I've known dudes who produce amazing size on there chest off Flat bench alone.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Decline.


----------



## andyhuggins

incline.


----------



## Silvaback

Heavy ones.


----------



## humanchemistry

Flys


----------



## Drew1975

Kezz said:


> i alwaysw found flat bench crap for chest, i prefer incline flys and incline press for chest


X 2 on the money


----------



## armor king

anything other than cable crossovers. dips are good so is benchpress


----------



## bail

I find pre exhausting with cable x overs then onto heavy presses works nicely


----------



## eezy1

whichever one you can push the most weight for the most reps on :tongue:


----------



## Dan94

flat bench press and db flyes


----------



## Andy0902

I used to find cross overs the best but I think I hit a wall with them so now I find bench press(flat, incline and decline) the best.

Everybody is different so as long as you're hitting your chest from all different angles it doesn't matter how or what you're doing.


----------



## Big ape

just put up a new chest trainer if anyone interested .. got some good info tips


----------



## Big ape

https://www.youtube.com/BenPakIFBB/videos


----------



## AlexB18

Flat BB press for strength and chest dips for volume, i feel i target the chest best with those two personally.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Pec dec defecates on db flyes


----------



## IGotTekkers

I can push 2 x 50kg dumbells far better than I can push 100kg on a bench. I ****ing hate bench press feels like **** on my shoulders


----------



## eezy1

the one you can push the most weight for the most reps on


----------



## UkWardy

IGotTekkers said:


> I can push 2 x 50kg dumbells far better than I can push 100kg on a bench. I ****ing hate bench press feels like **** on my shoulders


I've got an old rotator cuff injury that plays up, I can do flat barbell and incline DB but I'll be fecked if I can do incline barbell or flat DB


----------



## steeley

Bulldozer said:


> Hey jimmy, do you do pullovers as a mass builder or as a breathing movement in an attempt to expand the rib cage?


I regularly do pullovers. I set the bench at about 30 degrees as opposed to doing them across a flat bench.

The pump in the upper region of the chest is amazing. Definitely an effective builder.


----------



## EpicSquats

IGotTekkers said:


> I can push 2 x 50kg dumbells far better than I can push 100kg on a bench. I ****ing hate bench press feels like **** on my shoulders


That's because it is. That's why I stopped doing them.


----------



## rocky666

this is one of the most common complaints ive heard over past 20 years. Its how your built and what i say to guys is this your either a chest guy example Arnold or a shoulder guy Craig Titus. Look at both there chest and shoulder development see my point. If you feel it more in shoulders then what i suggest is pre exhaust your chest first with isolation exercises flyes crossovers peckdeck woteva you feel less in your delts. You can superset or straight set. After i suggest decline press as it seems to take pressure off front delts. I cannot tell you how many people have done this with great success over the years. If your delts are lagging and your chest is big try doing highish incline press first when you can go heavy then flyes say then go back to delts face pulls are good then finish off a pressing movement but lighter weight 10-12 reps. The trick is train them together but more sets and emphasis on the weaker part hope this helps.


----------



## DiggyV

Decline BB press hands down, from a bio-mechanical and physiological standpoint.

Forget the BS you hear about incline targeting the top and decline the bottom of the chest, its just not true. The main pec muscle (pectorals major) is isolated and hit hardest on decline, this was how Dorian Yates built his pecs. The support muscles will get hit on other exercises such as incline press - however you also include your front delts on this movement so you don't isolate the chest completely, the same is somewhat true with flat bench. You also minimise any pressure on rotator cuff when decline pressing. Finally it stops you doing the "arched back, feet pushing up" motion during the press that I see too many times in the gym, it helps you maintain a stricter form.

After that I would say decline flyes, that's flyes keeping your elbows at a constant shallow angle not the press most people do, where the elbows bend during the motion - if you have to bend your elbows and can't do the exercise properly drop the weight, don't sacrifice form. I can explain the physics of why when you bend your arms the effective weight acting on the shoulder muscle is decreased if anyone wants me to, just holler. Its a similar reason as the bent elbow DB lateral done with a big bend in the elbows could actually cause you shoulder problems, and you should be dropping the weight, having a straighter arm and keeping form. Lower weight with strict form puts as much strain in to the muscle as poor form with a heavier weight. Lessons in biomechanics and physics available at reasonable rates :lol:

After that crucifix cable crossers.

Bottom of the list should be conventional elbows bent pec dec - if you have a machine where you can do the pac dec straight armed then this is great, if its one of those bent arm machines where your hands point up and your forearms are on the pads, avoid it as it puts your shoulders through all sorts of unnatural movements. IMO the conventional pec dec no longer has a place in a modern gym.


----------



## G-man99

DiggyV said:


> Decline BB press hands down, from a bio-mechanical and physiological standpoint.
> 
> Forget the BS you hear about incline targeting the top and decline the bottom of the chest, its just not true. The main pec muscle (pectorals major) is isolated and hit hardest on decline, this was how Dorian Yates built his pecs. The support muscles will get hit on other exercises such as incline press - however you also include your front delts on this movement so you don't isolate the chest completely, the same is somewhat true with flat bench. You also minimise any pressure on rotator cuff when decline pressing. Finally it stops you doing the "arched back, feet pushing up" motion during the press that I see too many times in the gym, it helps you maintain a stricter form.
> 
> After that I would say decline flyes, that's flyes keeping your elbows at a constant shallow angle not the press most people do, where the elbows bend during the motion - if you have to bend your elbows and can't do the exercise properly drop the weight, don't sacrifice form. I can explain the physics of why when you bend your arms the effective weight acting on the shoulder muscle is decreased if anyone wants me to, just holler. Its a similar reason as the bent elbow DB lateral done with a big bend in the elbows could actually cause you shoulder problems, and you should be dropping the weight, having a straighter arm and keeping form. Lower weight with strict form puts as much strain in to the muscle as poor form with a heavier weight. Lessons in biomechanics and physics available at reasonable rates :lol:
> 
> After that crucifix cable crossers.
> 
> Bottom of the list should be conventional elbows bent pec dec - if you have a machine where you can do the pac dec straight armed then this is great, if its one of those bent arm machines where your hands point up and your forearms point to the ceiling, avoid it as it puts your shoulders through all sorts of unnatural movements. IMO the conventional pec dec no longer has a place in a modern gym.


I prefer decline BB over most chest presses.

Where is the ideal position to bring the bar to?


----------



## lew007

@rocky666 @DiggyV

'Like'


----------



## DiggyV

G-man99 said:


> I prefer decline BB over most chest presses.
> 
> Where is the ideal position to bring the bar to?


I bring it down to just in front of my chin, Sort of just at the bottom of the 'V' below your windpipe where the two pec muscles attach at the top of your chest. Slower down, explode up.

I also now do 15 reps on every set of every exercise, you drop the weight by about 75-80% to start off with, but dem gainz... :lol: Seriously have grown faster than any other time in the last 30 years of training and working in this game. I was put onto this by my coach, James Llewellin. I doubted it to begin with, but bloody hell fire it works. :lol: PT sessions with him are more conventional pyramids, when he is there to spot me, as we can get more exercises in.


----------



## lazy

incline bench for me. needs good technique though


----------



## G-man99

DiggyV said:


> I bring it down to just in front of my chin, Sort of just at the bottom of the 'V' below your windpipe where the two pec muscles attach at the top of your chest. Slower down, explode up.
> 
> I also now do 15 reps on every set of every exercise, you drop the weight by about 75-80% to start off with, but dem gainz... :lol: Seriously have grown faster than any other time in the last 30 years of training and working in this game. I was put onto this by my coach, James Llewellin. I doubted it to begin with, but bloody hell fire it works. :lol: PT sessions with him are more conventional pyramids, when he is there to spot me, as we can get more exercises in.


I'm glad you said to bring it to there.

I feel it hits me the most as well and get a really good stretch at the bottom.

Will give the 15 reps each set a try.

Start off heavier and slightly lower the weight each set to be able to get the 15 reps out?

Is this on all lifts for all body parts?


----------



## DiggyV

G-man99 said:


> I'm glad you said to bring it to there.
> 
> I feel it hits me the most as well and get a really good stretch at the bottom.
> 
> Will give the 15 reps each set a try.
> 
> Start off heavier and slightly lower the weight each set to be able to get the 15 reps out?
> 
> Is this on all lifts for all body parts?


Exactly on the technique mate, really good deep stretch. 

I still pyramid the weight, couple of warm up sets, then 3 or 4 working sets, 2 or three sets up to heaviest then one or two down normally. So this would be a typical decline BB run:

15 x 60Kg

15 x 80Kg

15 x 100Kg

15 x 110Kg

15 x 90Kg

The reps are also a little slower than I would normally do - count of 3 seconds down and then fire up as quick as I can. Also rest is minimal too, so basically the time it takes to change the weight, get settled, quick pause and go. Maybe 30-40 secs max. The peak weight (110Kg) is about 30Kg down on what I would do if I was running a 'normal' pyramid where my rep range on max weight would be 6-8 reps.

And yes this is all lifts for all body parts. It turns out as while James may be great and one of the nicest guys I know, he is in fact a sadist :lol: Last PT session I had with him was back - I had DOMs for 6 days! Now don't get me wrong I train hard and most people can't keep up and normally my clients or people at form and function masterclasses I give locally complain like hell the next day, but bloody hell his intensity is insane. 

The one thing I have noticed is that running the higher reps with lower weighs seems to have reduced any niggling injuries to pretty much zero. which is great if you're like me, a senior citizen. :lol:


----------



## Xage

Decline Barbell Bench press no doubt ! 2nd. High incline DB press.


----------



## G-man99

DiggyV said:


> Exactly on the technique mate, really good deep stretch.
> 
> I still pyramid the weight, couple of warm up sets, then 3 or 4 working sets, 2 or three sets up to heaviest then one or two down normally. So this would be a typical decline BB run:
> 
> 15 x 60Kg
> 
> 15 x 80Kg
> 
> 15 x 100Kg
> 
> 15 x 110Kg
> 
> 15 x 90Kg
> 
> The reps are also a little slower than I would normally do - count of 3 seconds down and then fire up as quick as I can. Also rest is minimal too, so basically the time it takes to change the weight, get settled, quick pause and go. Maybe 30-40 secs max. The peak weight (110Kg) is about 30Kg down on what I would do if I was running a 'normal' pyramid where my rep range on max weight would be 6-8 reps.
> 
> And yes this is all lifts for all body parts. It turns out as while James may be great and one of the nicest guys I know, he is in fact a sadist :lol: Last PT session I had with him was back - I had DOMs for 6 days! Now don't get me wrong I train hard and most people can't keep up and normally my clients or people at form and function masterclasses I give locally complain like hell the next day, but bloody hell his intensity is insane.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed is that running the higher reps with lower weighs seems to have reduced any niggling injuries to pretty much zero. which is great if you're like me, a senior citizen. :lol:


Sounds interesting mate.

Have got a few minor niggles at present and have just had cortisone in my shoulder.

This type of training appeals to me now as going as heavy as I could, then sometimes form suffers as your ego tries to take over.

Also train solo now, and again going too heavy can often result in sapping your energy on just getting set on the first rep and ultimately failing earlier than you'd like.

Thanks for sharing that advice mate


----------



## dannythinx

Xage said:


> Decline Barbell Bench press no doubt ! 2nd. High incline DB press.


decline has done wonders for my development. I always set the decline to the lowest setting to take my delts out of the lift as much as possible


----------



## WilsonR6

Cable cross for me

Flat bench doesn't hit me chest enough for whatever reason? Can't be form after benching every week for 6 years, surely I've tried every different form going lol

Decline bench hits it much harder so I stick to that and incline


----------



## notdorianyates

Same as all groups, mix it up. Super, drop, resistance, HIIT, forced et cetera.


----------



## jammie2013

Borge fagerli style weighted press ups in the smith, no contest.


----------

